# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Nova: απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε κινητά με τα προγράμματα Nova3play Family+, Cinema+, Sports και Full

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Κι άλλο θαύμα από τη Nova! Tώρα προσφέρει απεριόριστες κλήσεις και προς όλα τα κινητά με τα προγράμματα Nova3play (Family+, Cinema+, Sports και Full).
Οι συνδρομητές των προγραμμάτων Nova3play, απολαμβάνουν πραγματικά απεριόριστη επικοινωνία προς κινητά και σταθερά και φυσικά αξιόπιστο internet και τηλεόραση με πλούσιο θέαμα για όλους! Με τις απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά, που προσφέρει αποκλειστικά η Nova, οι συνδρομητές της εξασφαλίζουν ακόμη μεγαλύτερη οικονομία στα κόστη των τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών τους, σημαντικό έλεγχο του μηνιαίου λογαριασμού τους καθώς και «κρυστάλλινη» επικοινωνία χωρίς διακοπές στις κλήσεις τους προς τα κινητά τηλέφωνα.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα προγράμματα Nova3play που ξεκινούν από 24,90€ το μήνα, μπορεί κανείς να επισκεφθεί τα Καταστήματα Nova ή το www.nova.gr/nova3play

*Πηγή : Nova*

----------

